# Did LFS get it wrong?



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

I was sold these 2 guys as Sunshine Peacocks. However after someone pointed out they appear to be Sciaenochromis fryeri.

What do you think?



















Sorry, second photo is kinda dark couldn't get a good pic of it.


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Pics arent the best for judgment, but i can tell you, you definately did not get a sunshine peacock. I would assume that sunshine being a baenschi or maleri island peacocks which should have a yellow body and blue face. From those pics it does look like a fryeri.


----------



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

I will try to get better pictures of them in the morning and at the LFS since I'm headed there tomorrow to check out the new stock.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Not a peacock of any kind. Appears to be _Sc. fryeri_ but could be crossed with Aulonocara, which is very common. A closer picture would help.


----------



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

Here are some better shots from this morning.


----------



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

the lighter pictures look like a young Sunshine to me but the darker pictures don't even look like the same fish.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

I'm thinking _Sc. fryeri_/Aulonocara cross.

Fogelhund is the real pro on this type of mix. I'll point him in this direction.


----------



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

lotsofish said:


> the lighter pictures look like a young Sunshine to me but the darker pictures don't even look like the same fish.


They are two different fish. I bought them both at the LFS under the impression they were Sunshine Peacocks. I figured the darker one was a male and the light one was a female, however they are most likely too small to sex.


----------



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

Joea said:


> I'm thinking _Sc. fryeri_/Aulonocara cross.
> 
> Fogelhund is the real pro on this type of mix. I'll point him in this direction.


Thank You.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

The lighter one looks like a young male sunshine starting to color up. I've no idea what the other one is.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Both are Scieanochromis fryeri, or fryeri hybrids, certainly not an Aulonocara. The problem at this point is that hormones appear to have been used on these fish, which can make a proper ID difficult. Often they come from the Orient, and many of those fish do end up being hybrids as well.

In either case, I wouldn't use them for breeding stock. The good news is that you live in a cichlid hotbed, with several very good clubs, including the Ohio Cichlid Association. S. fryeri are a fairly common fish, and surely you could find some very good specimens, at a good price through a member in the club. In addition, these aren't pairing fish, and are best kept with at least three females for a male.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

None look like Aulonocara to me. I agree with fogelhund that both look like fryeri or fryeri hybrids.


----------

